# Partner Visa



## Turah Bretto (Apr 10, 2015)

Hello, Ive currently lived in indonesia for five years paying basically a bribe to get my passport continually stamped every month because of all the lies immigration officials tell me what can be done and what cant be done. i was married to my Balinese wife quite some years back and in reciept of a miltary pension after my back was broken in two places at the age of 26. im now 46. Ive been told i dont meet the age retirements for a retirement visa even though i dont work and have been retired for some years. so now i want to go the partner visa. I have been told by an agent it costs 5.8 juta but am sick of being robbed and wish to do it myself. Any help regarding the real price and how to go about it would be great. 
Thanks, Turah Bretto 089603661989. msg me and i will call you back much appreciated if someone can help as ive basically waisted over 200 juta over 5 years


----------

